# Having multiple breeds



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Is it possible to breed about three different breeds and still produce high caliber working dogs , unlike most people i love more than one breed[GSDs, rotts and american bulldogs]. Most of the good breeders i see only have one breed, is there a reason for this?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Experience, time and money maybe?

Otherwise I can't see why it's not feasible.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

personal preference...money and time...and how large of a breeding program..will determine the breed.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I think it depends on what you put into each program. there are breeders with 20 dogs and they just breed them to whatever male they have to get puppies. they just want to sell pups and dont care about trying to produce the best dogs they can. if you put the time in to breed an excellent litter then what is the difference if you have ten breeds. the only disadvantage i could see is maybe you cant focus as strongly as you want to on each breed.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

THANKS EVERYONE,
I really appreciate your responses.


----------

